# . موقع رهيب عن هندسة الانتاج والتصميم الميكانيكى



## م.مجدي عليان (31 أغسطس 2006)

DESign.
:5: :5: 


موقع رهيب عن هندسة الانتاج والتصميم الميكانيكى 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


اقسام الموقع 



lectures
يحتوى هذا القسم على محاضرات فى machining-forming-material-automatic control-strengt of material -mechanics

books
يحتوى على العديد من الكتب والمراجع العلمية المختلفة

fourms
دة لوحده حكاية مش هقدر اوصفه اسيبكوا تشوفوه مع انفسكم


عنوان الموقع
http://prodeng.pr.funpic.de[/QUOTE]:5: :5: :5: :5:


----------



## هبة محمود (31 أغسطس 2006)

مشكور أخي الفاضل موقع جدا متميز
وجزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## م.مجدي عليان (31 أغسطس 2006)

لغز في الخاتم :*

ومستدير تروق العين بهجته *************كأنه ملك نجم الدجى فيه
حروفه اربع قد ركبــــــت فإذا *************ماقلت اول حرف تم باقيـــه

* لغز في القلم:*

وطائر في و كره نــــــــــــائم**************يطير فــي الارض باســراره
حيـــــاته في قطع اوداجـــه **************و عيشــــه في قط منقـاره
يكرع من مستنقع القار كي**************ياخذ بالمنقــار من قــــــاره

* لغز في البيضة :*

و مولودة لا روح فيها و انها**************لتقبل نفخ الروح بعد و لادها
و تسمو على الاقران في حومة الوغى*****و لكن سموا لم يكن بمرادها

* لغز في الشمعة:*

صفراء من غير عـــــــــــلل**************مـــركــــــــوزة مثل الاســـــــل
كانـــــــــــها عمر الفتــــى ************* و النـــــــــــار فيــتها كالاجـــل

* لغز في البحر :*

و حمال اثقال البرية قادر***************و يعجز ان حملته نصف درهم
يسير بايدي الناس شرقا و مغربا**********فيسري بلا رجل له سير ارقم


----------



## Fennec82 (3 أكتوبر 2006)

بارك الله فيك اخي


----------



## Fulan (3 أكتوبر 2006)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## almohandis1985 (4 أكتوبر 2006)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## نايف علي (5 أكتوبر 2006)

جزاك الله خير لكن للأسف الوقع عندنا محجوب في السعودية


----------



## agent-x (6 أكتوبر 2006)

جزاك الله الف خير عزيزى


----------



## R.A.K (7 أكتوبر 2006)

مشــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــكور جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااًًً


----------



## Aymn151186 (8 أكتوبر 2006)

السلام عليكم
لا أعرف كيف أشكرك على هذا الموقع

لك جزيل الشكر ونتمنى المزيد.


----------



## بدرالدين الأسمر (8 أكتوبر 2006)

شششششششكرا


----------



## بهاءالدين (8 أكتوبر 2006)

احلى موقع من احلى مهندسين المنوفية 
ربنا يكرمك بامانة موقع يشرف


----------



## بهاءالدين (8 أكتوبر 2006)

احلى موقع من احلى مهندسين المنوفية 
ربنا يكرمك بامانة موقع يشرف


----------



## Aymn151186 (11 أكتوبر 2006)

السلام عليكم
دخلت للموقع ووجدته موقع جميل جداًُ
ولاكن قابلتنى مشكله وهى أنى لاأعرف كيف أقوم بتنزيل الكتب من عليه
فياريت حد يقولى أنزل الكتب إزاى 
للعلم أنا عندى برنامج 
pree 2 mail
ًًُ
ولاكن لاأعرف كيف أستخدمه ولو هناك برنامج جديد أفضل من الى عندى ياريت تقولولى عليه حتى تتم الإفاده
أنتظر الرد فلا تخذلونى


----------



## اطلب العلم للجميع (12 أكتوبر 2006)

جزيت خيرا 
وبارك الله فيك


----------



## GAMAELGIN (12 أكتوبر 2006)

جزاكم الله كل خير ورمضان كريـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــم


----------



## eng_ahmed samy (15 أكتوبر 2006)

مشكور علي هذه الكتب القيمه


----------



## eng_ahmed samy (15 أكتوبر 2006)

يا استاذي الفاضل هو في باس ورد محطوطه للكتب ممكن نعرفها ولا دا سر


----------



## kamal Nashar (14 مايو 2009)

Thank you Very Much مع خالص الدعاء بالتوفيق


----------



## مصطفى انتاج وتصميم (25 ديسمبر 2009)

_متنشكرين جدا على الموقع وتسلم ايديكو يا باشمهندسين_


----------



## مصطفى انتاج وتصميم (25 ديسمبر 2009)

انا احب اعرفكم بنفسي 
انا مصطفى محمود خالد 

جامعة المنيا _ كلية الهندسه_ قسم هندسة الانتاج والتصميم


----------



## مصطفى انتاج وتصميم (25 ديسمبر 2009)

:73::15::69::16::16::
_
_


----------



## مصطفى انتاج وتصميم (25 ديسمبر 2009)

ياريت يا جماعه حد يكون خبره يقوللي ايه مميزات قسم انتاج وتصميم والخيرجين بيشتغلوا في ايه؟


----------



## مصطفى انتاج وتصميم (25 ديسمبر 2009)

:58::5:
لوسمحتم يا جماعه انا محتاج الرد اوي


----------



## مصطفى انتاج وتصميم (25 ديسمبر 2009)

انا هديكو موقع جامد للميكانيكا الات


----------



## مصطفى انتاج وتصميم (25 ديسمبر 2009)

www.technology students.com


----------



## مصطفى انتاج وتصميم (25 ديسمبر 2009)

الموقع دا جامد لحل الميكانيسمات


----------



## أحمد رأفت (1 يناير 2010)

يارييت حضرتك تشوف الموقع تانى


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (3 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك يااخي


----------



## مستريورك (5 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك 
ومشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## محمود33 (7 يناير 2010)

*جزاك الله خيرلا أعرف كيف أشكرك على هذا الموقع*​


----------



## محمود33 (7 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك 
ومشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## فاتح روما (18 فبراير 2010)

*جزاك الله خيرآ*


----------



## eng .magda (23 فبراير 2010)

thanks alot


----------



## eng.m.mohsen (3 مارس 2010)

*لك جزيل الشكر*


----------



## حى الريان (7 مارس 2010)

الله يعطيك العافيه ع الموقع


----------



## عبدالله الجنابي (26 مارس 2010)

بارك الله لك


----------



## أحمد رأفت (29 مارس 2010)

لللأسف الموقع لا يعمل


----------



## alilol (29 مارس 2010)

بوركت اخى الفاضل وجوزيت الجنه


----------



## m.ahmad (30 مارس 2010)

thank you


----------



## مدائن (30 مارس 2010)

الموقع لا يعمل ممكن رفع المحاضرات ووضعها بشكل pdf


----------



## فاتح روما (30 مارس 2010)

*جزاك الله كل خير*


----------



## kindheart186 (21 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## hammhamm44 (21 أبريل 2010)

very thankssssssssssssss


----------



## eng.tamer aburayaa (24 أبريل 2010)

موقع جيد نرجو المزيد


----------



## عبدالله الجنابي (29 أبريل 2010)

جزااك الله خير


----------



## محمد988 (5 مايو 2010)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## ENGMENG (10 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خير
بس الموقع ما هو انجليزي


----------



## ahmedzhelmy (25 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فيك يا باشمهندس


----------



## فاطمة عبد الرحمن (29 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خيراً ولكنى عند الدخول على الموقع وجدت موقع ليس له علاقة عن ما نتحدث عنه أرجو الإفادة


----------



## KSA_ENG (30 مايو 2010)

جزيت خيراا


----------



## m.ahmad (31 مايو 2010)

شكرا


----------



## أحمد دعبس (29 يونيو 2010)

م.مجدي عليان قال:


> design.
> :5: :5:
> 
> 
> ...


:5: :5: :5: :5:[/quote]






*لكن الرابط لايعمل

أرجو الاهتمام

جزاك الله خيرا
*​


----------



## مدائن (30 يونيو 2010)

الرجاء تفعيل الرابط


----------



## فاتح روما (3 يوليو 2010)

*شـــــــــــــــــكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا*​


----------



## وسام 1975 (7 يوليو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## بدر الزمان فلاح (30 أغسطس 2013)

بارك الله بك


----------

